# Pond question (please answer)



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

Can you put a fresh water shark in a pond? or a fresh water hammer head in a pond? because im planing to buy 1 
please help me decide if its ok to put them in the pond  thanks
:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No clue. How big a pond? A would not have thought a tank large enough for a whale shark was possible, but they build one here in Atlanta.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

What kind of sharks? I was thinking something like redtails, but then you said a freshwater hammer head? What is a freshwater hammerhead? The only true freshwater shark are bull sharks. And they get big.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not so! :0 There really IS a freshwater Hammerhead! It is called the Golden Hammerhead, lives in the Amazon, and only gets about 2.5 feet long. It is a gorgeous solid yellow color. 
Don't even think about it unless you have a few thousand bucks to spend.

Anyway, it would have to be a big pond, and it would have to have good water circulation, which normally isn't found in ponds.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

The golden hammerhead? As in Sphyrna tudes? Its not freshwater, but it does live on the northeastern coast of South America...Do you have a link of info on this freshwater hammerhead or a scientific name for it?

audzter, What species are you exactly looking for? This will help us better understand what kind of environment will suit them.


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info every one  there are sharks in the pet store right now (pet smart) but i didnt ask whats the name of the shark. and do they fight? i have a very big pond, but there is no falls or water circulation, all thats in there is guppy and a bunch of gold fish and carps, with plants.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Then I'm going to assume that you're not talking about true sharks, rather cyprinids. Find out the exact species you are looking to keep. This will determine whether it will be able to live in the pond you have.

What is the climate where you live? What is the coldest it gets during the year?
Also, how big is your pond and exactly? If it is big enough, you may be able to keep a high fin shark.


You have no circulation? Not even a filter? Without that, you should have no fish in your pond...If you don't have a filter, I highly reccomend you get one. I have a large external pond canister filter on our 1800 gallon pond and it does a great job. It's powerful enough to supply water to our small waterfall as well.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

You used to have the size of your pond in your sig, I don't remember exactly, but I think it was 600g. I could be wrong...

I think your pond is very heavily stocked at this point, especially with no filter!


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

when i put a filter in that pond the fry get suck in, i just put in 20 guppies 2 months ago and now they are more than a 80, along with the mollies, but still the pond doesnt have filter and a pump, but there are live plants in the pond.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Put a sponge over the intake of the filter. 

You should not be running a pond stocked with that many fish without a filter. Not having any circulation is bad enough.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Are we talking about a pound with the liner if so ya get a filter. But a natural pond just a question. Why would he need a filter for it were we go to camp in the summer it is filled with alot of fish so I would think the pond filters the water and such. Not sure if I made since at all but hope I did


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

ok i'll try that thanks


----------

